
UpCloud: Better than digital ocean? - setra
https://www.upcloud.com/
======
jonatron
"MaxIOPS" \- It's not magic, so what is the actual hardware? NVMe SSDs rather
than SATA SSDs?

~~~
melor
We provide UpCloud as one of the cloud options for our SaaS
database/metrics/messaging offering at Aiven.io and have been extremely happy
with their disk i/o performance.

Here's just a quick "hdparm -t" test I just ran on two random low-end nodes:

upcloud-de-fra: 1028 MB in 3.00 seconds = 342.12 MB/sec

aws-us-west-1: 58 MB in 3.02 seconds = 19.17 MB/sec

I would of course recommend everyone to benchmark their actual workload on
each cloud option before making the decision.

~~~
teilo
This is a non-answer. What is the actual underlying hardware? Large SSD
arrays? Your serious customers will not trust you unless you answer this
question. We will not trust our data to unknown technology.

It is relatively easy to reach 100,000 IOPS in SSD RAID configurations with
enough drives. As the GP says, there's no magic here.

------
jedisct1
Funny that neither Scaleway nor OVH are in the "Compare US" section.

Unlike Upcloud, both offer unmetered bandwidth. Which is enough for me to tag
them as "better".

OVH also has NVMe disks.

------
jawngee
This feels spam-ish.

No datacenters on either coast is a deal breaker.

------
kragniz
What's upcloud?

~~~
lucb1e
Someone else's computer.

------
tmikaeld
I've actually considered upcloud, but they have a limit of 5 IP's per VM.

------
Nick2il
No 5$ plan so it's meh...

